

Embattled Yahoo CEO Received $1 Salary In 2007 - markbao
http://cbs5.com/local/yahoo.ceo.compensation.2.711740.html

======
nuggien
why is it news for CEOs to take $1 salaries? Everybody knows it benefits them
to take that type of salary anyways. Why hasn't any CEO try a $0.01 salary
yet? :)

~~~
cellis
> why is it news for CEOs to take $1 salaries?

Because people are seriously sick of hearing about the Chairman of BigCorp
earning $250,000,000 in salary and stock options, and taking another
$100,000,000 in severance.

(0s for extra effect)

I don't know, its kind of refreshing to hear about Jerry Yang, Sergey Brin,
Larry Page, taking $1 salaries, even tho we all know they're worth gajillions.

~~~
aston
You missed part of his point, which is that there are huge tax benefits in not
taking a salary, and these are well-known, therefore not news.

